
Ask HN: Recent positive experience with OVH? - ne01
And what do you think about their DDOS protection? Can it really handle Layer7 attacks like CloudFlare?
======
r1ch
Have a dev server with them and considering moving production. Network and
hardware seem solid so far. Heard terrible things about their support, but I
expect a lot of these are from people who don't know what they're getting into
when buying unmanaged servers.

DDoS protection is mostly against volumetric attacks. It won't protect you
from an L7 flood that crashes your infrastructure by targeting some expensive
service. It will clean up SYN floods, UDP floods, reflected NTP / DNS, etc
just fine.

------
wkoszek
I have a powerful dedicated box with them, pay very little, but also do fairly
little with the box. But the speed for $$$ is great, and for the development
box with Xen virtualisation it's great. Basically didn't have much issues. I
had a $3.50/month VPS with them -- also worked great for the similar
characteristic of usage.

------
vayarajesh
Very bad, we were hosted on OVH for a year and it was troublesome - their
documentations do not match with the feature set. DDoS protection is weak and
they do not provide interface to configure firewall rules or anything like
that.

We shifted to Google cloud and feel satisfied with Google.

------
Raed667
I have a small VPS with them, running a personal website and a blog (behind
CloudFlare).

I pay very little and I have no complaints.

